
Bankrupt Hertz Wants in on Robinhood's Investors - colinprince
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-12/if-you-want-hertz-have-some-hertz%0A
======
spencerwgreene
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200613020727/https://www.bloom...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200613020727/https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-06-12/if-
you-want-hertz-have-some-hertz)

